
Most Detailed Observations of Material Orbiting Close to a Black Hole - pps
https://www.eso.org/public/news/eso1835/
======
pps
Simulation of Material Orbiting close to a Black Hole

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zmdcew3g9ME](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zmdcew3g9ME)

